# over 100 white ceremonial release birds in need of homes



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

found this on craigslist maybe somebody on pt would be interested in them or some of them
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/zip/1455765105.html


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are likely pigeons and not doves (maybe a moderator can change the title to catch more eyes??) I hope he can find homes for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, they should be white homers if they are released at weddings. I know a lot of people have come through here interested in white birds, so I'm sure someone will be able to help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just hope folks know all these 100 or the "none squeakers" will not beable to be released. someone might think they are buying a ready made business. but really they could only be used for breeding. or pets of course which would be lovely.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

to bad there so farfrom me lol


----------

